# Husband and daughter



## greytulips

My story is full of shame and i don't know why am i sharing it with you but i guess it's because i need the help of some people who don't know who am i behind this screen its less embarrassing sharing it anonymously with strangers. Even when i thought about making this post this thread i didn't know where to exactly.

I was 32 when my first husband died leaving me with a 7 years old girl. 5 years later i met the guy who i thought was the right one to help me live a better life. He accepted my child and loved her as if she was his own and i couldn’t be more grateful. We got married a year after and i thought it was all going well till 4 years later.

I had to spend 3 days away from home for work and the night i got back home, i walked around looking for my husband but couldn’t find him so i went upstairs to our bedroom and there he was having the best time of his life but with who? My daughter.

I left the house immediately unable to speak all i thought about was getting away. I went to a friends house and stayed there now its been a month and 2 weeks since that I'm disgusted and ashamed i haven’t seen or talked to any of them ever since and have no desire to because my mind is still in a state of shock.

I don't know what do to with my life anymore i haven’t opened up to anyone about this because i don’t dare to its awfully disgusting how could they just how. I haven't been to work and rarely left the house because i don't want to be found or seen i really don't know what to do. I randomly found this forum and i am looking for advice.


----------



## Cooper

Your daughter is 16/17 now correct? You are wrong to blame her and consider her as guilty as your husband. You need to call the police, your husband is raping your child. She is just a kid who probably has mis guided emotions, he is an adult who should know better. Even if she is 18 it's still wrong, he probably has been abusing her for some time.

If this is real you can't run and hide, you can't pretend it isn't happening. This is a crime that needs to be stopped. The only thing you should be embarrassed about is if you do nothing.


----------



## rockon

Did I read correctly you abandoned your daughter for six weeks in the care of this pervert?


----------



## GhostSnow

How can you leave your daughter with him? Thats what you should be ashamed of because he could have been raping her and still how dare you


----------



## EunuchMonk

OP why did you run did it look like she was into it too?


Man, I am wishing this post is a troll because it is gut-wrenching.


----------



## happy as a clam

Please go back home now and get your child away from this perv.


----------



## MJJEAN

happy as a clam said:


> Please go back home now and get your child away from this perv.


This actually depends where they live and their specific state laws. Here, age of consent is 16. The reality is that at 16, minors aren't really children anymore. They are immature, yes, but they are fully formed physically and have a sex drive all their own. Lord knows, this wouldn't be the first young woman who decided to become lovers with a much older man simply because sex feels better when had with an experienced partner.

@greytulips, can you clarify? How old is your daughter now and was the activity you walked in on clearly consensual? Advice differs depending on the specifics.


----------



## Spicy

This is a shocking post.

We want to help you, but we need some pretty massive clarification.

When you walked into the bedroom, did you catch them in bed together, having sex?
If not, what did you see that made you flee?
Did you take your daughter with you?
How old is your daughter, and is she considered a minor where you live?
What is your current plan?


----------



## happy as a clam

MJJEAN said:


> This actually depends where they live and their specific state laws. Here, age of consent is 16. The reality is that at 16, minors aren't really children anymore. They are immature, yes, but they are fully formed physically and have a sex drive all their own. Lord knows, this wouldn't be the first young woman who decided to become lovers with a much older man simply because sex feels better when had with an experienced partner.


Sorry, but he met this girl as a young child and presumably stepped into the "father" role when he married OP. It's hardly normal or decent to then have a sexual relationship with your step-daughter, especially one who is very much still a child. This is far from the scenario you paint of a young girl being attracted to an older man -- this is a gross violation of a father/daughter relationship. Age of consent in their state is irrelevant by my way of thinking.

This is pretty whack.


----------



## rockon

happy as a clam said:


> Sorry, but he met this girl as a young child and presumably stepped into the "father" role when he married OP. It's hardly normal or decent to then have a sexual relationship with your step-daughter, especially one who is very much still a child. This is far from the scenario you paint of a young girl being attracted to an older man -- this is a gross violation of a father/daughter relationship. Age of consent in their state is irrelevant by my way of thinking.
> 
> This is pretty whack.


Wish I could like this a 1000 times.

This is beyond creepy weird, it's downright disgusting.


----------



## Ozcan_Bicer

Please guide your daughter, dont left her, please...

SM-N920C cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## MJJEAN

happy as a clam said:


> Sorry, but he met this girl as a young child and presumably stepped into the "father" role when he married OP. It's hardly normal or decent to then have a sexual relationship with your step-daughter, especially one who is very much still a child. This is far from the scenario you paint of a young girl being attracted to an older man -- this is a gross violation of a father/daughter relationship. Age of consent in their state is irrelevant by my way of thinking.
> 
> This is pretty whack.


Age of consent laws often caveats such as "within 4 years of age" or "not in a position of authority", but some states just have a blanket age of consent. That's why I said the OP should check her state laws. 

We don't know the relationship between the step-father and the OP's daughter. Sometimes, mothers see what they want to see. There is a difference between mother's husband and friend to minor kid and someone who acts and feels as a father would.

This isn't a little child. This is a minor who is very near adulthood, knows right from wrong, has a sex drive, may have been sexually active with others, and (if willing as OP's post would indicate) knew what she was doing. If she willingly chose to have a sexual relationship with her step father, she shouldn't be getting a pass just because she's not a legal adult yet. It seems like most posters want to treat the young woman as a helpless victim when its very possible she chose to fully participate simply because she was flattered and horny.



rockon said:


> Wish I could like this a 1000 times.
> 
> 
> This is beyond creepy weird, it's downright disgusting.


It's creepy and I don't condone it, but the truth is that many young women prefer to take lovers who are old enough to be their fathers. Older men tend to be good company and outstanding lovers compared to peers, especially when in the teens and early 20's.


----------



## *Deidre*

This story reminds me of the book, Lolita. The story is about a 14 year old maybe younger, who ''seduces'' her step dad. The mother dies, and he takes over raising her. They have sex throughout that time, and the reader is left wondering if a teenager could really be capable of seducing an adult man, decades older than her. 

But, that's a fictional story, and I think that it's more likely that the OP's husband was the seducer, and her daughter may have agreed to sleep with him, but it's sad to me that some here think it's okay for a 16 year old (any gender) to sleep with someone decades older. You don't even know who you really are at 16, let alone that you are making a wise decision to sleep with a guy old enough to be your dad. Gross. Most likely, she misses having an actual dad around who genuinely cares about her, and this guy is the only substitute, sadly.


----------



## 225985

I have a feeling OP won't return


----------



## EunuchMonk

sigh

Sounds like experience is talking more than good sense. Come Lord Jesus come!


----------



## rockon

blueinbr said:


> I have a feeling OP won't return


Way to early to tell that.


----------



## EleGirl

@greytulips, 

How old is your daughter?


----------



## EleGirl

Did you husband and daughter see you?


----------



## farsidejunky

Speaking as a Moderator:

It is a violation of forum rules to call out a poster as a troll. Please use the report button.


----------



## arbitrator

*Go back to that home with the police in tow and get your child away from that pervert!

Expect to be chastised for abandoning her every bit as much as he is for his shameful and unspeakable actions but please rest assured that he will be expeditiously ferried off to the clink!*


----------



## Cooper

OP if you read this I understand what you saw shocked you and you ran because you didn't know how to deal with it. Possibly that's the same reason you are not returning to this site, you realize you didn't react appropriately and now you are ashamed and don't want to deal with the harsh judgement.

You still need to do everything in your power to make this right. It doesn't matter if your daughter is the age of consent or not, what matters is your husband, the man who also served as a father to this child has abused his position in a sickening way. You have to realize this didn't just happen unless he was forcibly raping her at the moment you saw them, more than likely he has been grooming her for years, and probably abusing her for some time now.

Call the police, get a protective order covering you and the child, have him removed from the home, prosecute him if possible, divorce him as quickly as possible. You have an obligation to protect your daughter, this isn't about you feeling ashamed or embarrassed, you need to rescue your child from this man regardless of how it affects your feelings. Both of you need to get into counseling, this is a big big deal, you can't sweep it under the rug.


----------



## greytulips

I understand why do you all blame me for leaving her with him, i do regret that a lot. She's my daughter and she means the world to me but that day, when i walked on them having sex, it was clear that she was enjoying it. i know that she's a child she doesn't know the right from the wrong and is somehow unable to make her own decisions but i was too shocked to know what's the right thing to do.

Every time i think about going back and doing what you all suggested i should do the images of that day hit me and i feel incapable of doing them. I'm not really hurt that he cheated on me, what hurt me most was seeing her like that. i stood there for almost three minutes or more and they just kept going now those imagines are tattooed to my brain and i can not unsee them.


----------



## Síocháin

You need to call the police right now. More than likely, this has been going on for a long time. Most likely he targeted you because you had a daughter. He has been grooming her. 

I cannot for the life of me understand how you could leave her with that animal. PLEASE prove him wrong. Find your strength right now and get your daughter and put that animal in jail. You are acting like a victim, you're not. You are supposed to protect her. SHE IS THE VICTIM in this. Of course she acted like she was enjoying this, HE GROOMED HER and who knows what he told her to get her to comply.

ETA: I am a victim of CSA and no one protected me. I acted like I enjoyed it too because I was scared to death. You are only thinking about yourself right now. STOP IT & take action.


----------



## rockon

It has been asked by others. Just how old is your daughter. 

(I still find the whole scenario disgusting).


----------



## greytulips

rockon said:


> It has been asked by others. Just how old is your daughter.
> 
> (I still find the whole scenario disgusting).


she's 18


----------



## Cooper

I still think you need to call the police and have this investigated, it doesn't matter if she is 18 and looked like she was enjoying it. You are shocked and scared, we get that, but you need to force yourself to take action. The man is a predator, your daughter is probably not his first victim. Frankly it also doesn't matter if the day she turned 18 she told him she wanted to have sex with him, he is still a sick individual for agreeing and needs to be investigated, and she needs therapy to straighten her thinking out. 

You need to involve the authorities, there's a very slim chance your daughter initiated this. Let the police figure out if there has been a illegal crime committed, everyone can recognize a moral crime has been committed.


----------



## EllisRedding

Cooper said:


> I still think you need to call the police and have this investigated, it doesn't matter if she is 18 and looked like she was enjoying it. You are shocked and scared, we get that, but you need to force yourself to take action. The man is a predator, your daughter is probably not his first victim. Frankly it also doesn't matter if the day she turned 18 she told him she wanted to have sex with him, he is still a sick individual for agreeing and needs to be investigated, and she needs therapy to straighten her thinking out.
> 
> You need to involve the authorities, there's a very slim chance your daughter initiated this. Let the police figure out if there has been a illegal crime committed, everyone can recognize a moral crime has been committed.


Wait, so she is of consenting age (18) and you want to call the police? Whether morally it is right or wrong, she should talk to her H and her daughter (separately) first, not get the authorities involved in something that is not illegal at face value.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish

EllisRedding said:


> Wait, so she is of consenting age (18) and you want to call the police? Whether morally it is right or wrong, she should talk to her H and her daughter (separately) first, not get the authorities involved in something that is not illegal at face value.


I agree. 

Have a heart to heart with your daughter and find out how long this has been going on first.


----------



## EleGirl

She's 18. This has probably been going on for a long time... meaning he's probably been sexually abusing her for years. Why do I say that.. because something serious had to happen to break down the normal taboo that most humans have for sex between parent figures and children.

Have you gone to see a therapist? if you cannot deal with talking to your daughter and helping her in what is probably a case of long term abuse, the do something to help her. Or at least do something so that someone else can find out if she's been abused for years.

Get an emergency appointment with a therapist and see if they can help intervene. Because of the high probability that this is a long term abuse case, they can probably do something. If they cannot legally. Then see if you can get your daughter to come in for an appointment with you and the counselor.


----------



## EunuchMonk

greytulips said:


> I understand why do you all blame me for leaving her with him, i do regret that a lot. She's my daughter and she means the world to me but that day, when i walked on them having sex, it was clear that she was enjoying it. i know that she's a child she doesn't know the right from the wrong and is somehow unable to make her own decisions but i was too shocked to know what's the right thing to do.
> 
> Every time i think about going back and doing what you all suggested i should do the images of that day hit me and i feel incapable of doing them. I'm not really hurt that he cheated on me, what hurt me most was seeing her like that. i stood there for almost three minutes or more and they just kept going now those imagines are tattooed to my brain and i can not unsee them.


OMG! What kind of child was she before this? I agree with other posters. This has probably been going on for some time. And him, now that you see his true colors, was there anything before this that might have made you think of him as slightly perverted?


----------



## uhtred

If your daughter is 18 now, then she is a consenting adult. However distasteful this is, it is not illegal. Still, you do absolutely have the right to divorce him on the spot. 

Is there reason to believe that this was going on earlier? If so that is illegal and he can go to prison for a long time. 

Do you think she is truly doing this of her own free will or has been coerced in some way. 

Even though as an adult she may have made a choice to cheat with your husband I think protecting ones children still takes precedence, but I can see other viewpoints.


----------



## EleGirl

greytulips,

Please check your private messages (PMs).


----------



## EleGirl

greytulips,

You have been in shock. It is it for you to angry and use the anger as energy to do what you need to do.

Get into therapy and get the counselor to help you with this and with your daughter. You need to find out if he was abusing her when she was underage.

See a lawyer and file for divorce. If he's been abusing your daughter all along, you should be able to take him to the cleaners. This is one time when I would cheer you on for doing that. He deserves to be destroyed.

Do you want to go back to live in your home? If you do, have the lawyer help you kick him out. Under the circumstances you should have no problem getting a retraining order against him and getting him out of the house.

If you do not want to move back into your house, you need to go there and remove every thing that is yours. Either rent a place and move your stuff or get a storage unit and store all your stuff.

And you absolutely need to get all of the financial, legal and personal paperwork so that you know have access to everything for the divorce.

While I realize that this is quite a shock, you have spent too much time wallowing in it and not acting.

GET BUSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barbados

So you have been at a friends house for over 6 weeks and they haven't asked why ? 

Does your perv husband know that you caught him ?


----------



## Cooper

EllisRedding said:


> Wait, so she is of consenting age (18) and you want to call the police? Whether morally it is right or wrong, she should talk to her H and her daughter (separately) first, not get the authorities involved in something that is not illegal at face value.


I can see the legal side of it, if it was truly consensual and never happened until after she turned the age of consent then legally it's not a crime. Regardless, I would still want to see that guys world turned upside down for crossing the line.

Is insest a crime even between consenting adults? If it is is it a crime only for blood relatives? Is it a crime for parental figures and their children? What if the guy had legally adopted the girl, does that make it a crime?


----------



## EllisRedding

Cooper said:


> I can see the legal side of it, if it was truly consensual and never happened until after she turned the age of consent then legally it's not a crime. Regardless, I would still want to see that guys world turned upside down for crossing the line.
> 
> Is insest a crime even between consenting adults? If it is is it a crime only for blood relatives? Is it a crime for parental figures and their children? What if the guy had legally adopted the girl, does that make it a crime?


Assuming it only started when she was 18 and it was consensual on her part (which we don't know), then there is no crime legally. Someone can correct me if there is an instance where both parties are 18+, engage in consensual sex, and it is a crime (maybe if there is a handicap involved, IDK). 

Once again, I understand the moral issues people have with this, but seriously, you want to turn this guy's life around and possibly ruin him by getting the authorities involved when, as what we know currently, there is no crime 

The mom can feel free to bash this guy left and right for what he did, but once again, we are talking about getting the authorities involved when no crime has been committed ...


----------



## EleGirl

EllisRedding said:


> Assuming it only started when she was 18 and it was consensual on her part (which we don't know), then there is no crime legally. Someone can correct me if there is an instance where both parties are 18+, engage in consensual sex, and it is a crime (maybe if there is a handicap involved, IDK).
> 
> Once again, I understand the moral issues people have with this, but seriously, you want to turn this guy's life around and possibly ruin him by getting the authorities involved when, as what we know currently, there is no crime
> 
> The mom can feel free to bash this guy left and right for what he did, but once again, we are talking about getting the authorities involved when no crime has been committed ...


The talk about getting the police/etc. involved came first from people thinking that the daughter was underage.

Now that we know that the daughter is over 18, the issue is whether or not this started when the girl was underage.


----------



## EllisRedding

EleGirl said:


> The talk about getting the police/etc. involved came first from people thinking that the daughter was underage.
> 
> Now that we know that the daughter is over 18, the issue is whether or not this started when the girl was underage.


Agreed, which is why I agree with you, start divorce proceedings immediately, talk to her D and get a therapist involved to dig more into what exactly happened. Go from there


----------



## EunuchMonk

She has to actually stop hiding, go and face this man and her daughter to find out when all this started. @greytulips you going to have to come out of hiding and do what you know needs to be done.

Plot twist: what if she says she is in love with him, the daughter, I mean?


----------



## happy as a clam

EllisRedding said:


> The mom can feel free to bash this guy left and right for what he did, but once again, we are talking about getting the authorities involved when no crime has been committed ...


However... if he was "grooming" her or they had sex before she turned 18, then it is VERY much a crime and the authorities should be involved.

We need more information from OP. It's highly unlikely that this happened out of the blue when she turned 18. My guess is he's been perving for quite awhile...


----------



## EleGirl

OP is not coming back.


----------



## Blondilocks

This guy had sex with his step-daughter in his wife's bed and kept it up for at least 3 minutes after his wife came into the room. Yeah, I'd turn his life around, upside down and inside out and hope to God his life was ruined and his pecker fell off. He gets no mercy. He can crawl under a rock and die.


----------



## arbitrator

Cooper said:


> I can see the legal side of it, if it was truly consensual and never happened until after she turned the age of consent then legally it's not a crime. Regardless, I would still want to see that guys world turned upside down for crossing the line.
> 
> Is insest a crime even between consenting adults? If it is is it a crime only for blood relatives? Is it a crime for parental figures and their children? What if the guy had legally adopted the girl, does that make it a crime?


*In Texas, as well as a plethora of other common law jurisdictions, incest among adults(i.e., say among adult siblings, cousins, and even adult children) itself is indeed, a crime ~ but is rarely, if ever, enforced! 

Unless of course, an adult and a child of the aforementioned family linage have engaged in either consensual or non-consensual sex; in which case it would be quickly and most gleefully prosecuted firstly as sexual abuse or rape of a child and secondarily as incest!*


----------



## Cooper

EllisRedding said:


> Assuming it only started when she was 18 and it was consensual on her part (which we don't know), then there is no crime legally. Someone can correct me if there is an instance where both parties are 18+, engage in consensual sex, and it is a crime (maybe if there is a handicap involved, IDK).
> 
> Once again, I understand the moral issues people have with this, but seriously, you want to turn this guy's life around and possibly ruin him by getting the authorities involved when, as what we know currently, there is no crime
> 
> The mom can feel free to bash this guy left and right for what he did, but once again, we are talking about getting the authorities involved when no crime has been committed ...


Ellis you and are are going to have to disagree on this. I would very much like to see this guys life turned upside down, he crossed so far over a line he deserves to be punished and I'm not picky how it's done. Maybe that's a shame on me but I'm OK with that.

Let's say he has been grooming this kid for years, I would guess he has her convinced it's love, convinced her it's OK, all sorts of brain washing is possible. Do you think a distraught mother questioning the two of them is going to be able to get the truth out of them? Is the mother a skilled interrogator able to cipher thru what's BS and what's the truth? I think not. That is why you call the police and CPSA, let them handle the investigation, they have the professional experience necessary to deal with this, mom does not.


----------



## arbitrator

greytulips said:


> She's 18


*Her age of 18 would pretty much absolve any perputuity of a crime on your H's part, more especially when you recently discovered it! 

But the far bigger question that now looms is just how long has this "time of their lives" activity between him and her been going on?

Something tells me that this event where you barged in on their lurid little act wasn't exactly their first time at the rodeo together!

Given that, if it was not their first copulatory act, then it could well have been going on as far back as when she was a minor, which in effect, makes those particular acts illegal! And also with an extremely lengthy statute of limitations! 

And he might well be victorious in a criminal trial setting for such a charge, but the whole experience would be more than harrowing since he cannot keep her off the witness stand with any kind of an exclusionary rule!

And she would absolutely be pile-driven by both the prosecution and by the defense as a hostile witness, who might be innately and coyly wishing to protect her old man for these unspeakable and heinous acts that he committed against her!*


----------



## EunuchMonk

OP is not coming back? Why do I get a nagging feeling that she covered up for him and forgave him and continued life as usual?


----------



## EllisRedding

Cooper said:


> Ellis you and are are going to have to disagree on this. I would very much like to see this guys life turned upside down, he crossed so far over a line he deserves to be punished and I'm not picky how it's done. Maybe that's a shame on me but I'm OK with that.
> 
> Let's say he has been grooming this kid for years, I would guess he has her convinced it's love, convinced her it's OK, all sorts of brain washing is possible. Do you think a distraught mother questioning the two of them is going to be able to get the truth out of them? Is the mother a skilled interrogator able to cipher thru what's BS and what's the truth? I think not. That is why you call the police and CPSA, let them handle the investigation, they have the professional experience necessary to deal with this, mom does not.


We can agree to disagree. It is a question of legality vs morality. Morally this guy is a dbag, no doubt. Legally, with what we know currently HE HAS DONE NOTHING WRONG. We may come to find out that yes, he did engage in sex prior to her age of consent, of which then legal proceeding can begin. However, at this point he has done nothing wrong legally. That is why the best approach, which @EleGirl highlighted, would be to start with a counselor/therapist along with immediately starting divorce proceeding. Calling the cops when no laws have been broken, you run the risk that the daughter just further closes herself off to her mom and what actually happened. What if he had been "grooming" her but they never had sex until she was 18, have any laws been broken?

Curious if anyone here is in law enforcement, in a case like this, what would you be capable of doing? Do you have to approach differently b/c this guy was/is a father figure (vs let's say if you get a call from someone who is upset b/c her 18yr old friend is having sex with an older guy, and there are no signs that is was not consensual)?


----------



## rockon

EunuchMonk said:


> OP is not coming back? Why do I get a nagging feeling that she covered up for him and forgave him and continued life as usual?


Or she was less than honest with her intent.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish

OP was banned; must have been a troll.


----------



## EllisRedding

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> OP was banned; must have been a troll.


Good, now we can openly call a troll since that was pretty much my first thought based on OP lol.


----------



## Cooper

I'm glad she was a troll, one less ****ed up home life to worry about.

Still....even a troll thread can bring about some insightful dialogue. 

You wonder who and why someone would post a thread like this. A young girl crushing on her step dad? A step dad crushing on his step daughter? A mom with suspicions? Or simply a wack job looking for attention by stirring the pot. Somebody go out and hunt down the poster, I want to know! lol


----------



## Keke24

Thank goodness this was a troll. That story was straight from a porn scene


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish

Cooper said:


> I'm glad she was a troll, one less ****ed up home life to worry about.
> 
> Still....even a troll thread can bring about some insightful dialogue.
> 
> You wonder who and why someone would post a thread like this. A young girl crushing on her step dad? A step dad crushing on his step daughter? A mom with suspicions? Or simply a wack job looking for attention by stirring the pot. Somebody go out and hunt down the poster, I want to know! lol


It's probably a fetish. Yuck. There's a troll that will start a thread every so often and it usually involves her husband having eyes for a cousin or niece. Or the niece sitting on his lap. . . . . 

Maybe it's the same troll :scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## EllisRedding

Cooper said:


> I'm glad she was a troll, one less ****ed up home life to worry about.
> 
> Still....even a troll thread can bring about some insightful dialogue.
> 
> You wonder who and why someone would post a thread like this. A young girl crushing on her step dad? A step dad crushing on his step daughter? A mom with suspicions? Or simply a wack job looking for attention by stirring the pot. Somebody go out and hunt down the poster, I want to know! lol


Honestly, I am guessing b/c it is a topic they knew would stir up some drama and elicit strong feelings from members here. After all, isn't that the point of a troll, to suck people in and mess with them. You have the borderline rape/incest topic, infidelity, topped off with the just leaving her daughter alone with this guy ...


----------



## EunuchMonk

Keke24 said:


> Thank goodness this was a troll. That story was straight from a porn scene


Straight from a Horror scene for me.



rockon said:


> Or she was less than honest with her intent.


What do you mean? You mean the trolling?


----------



## rockon

EunuchMonk said:


> What do you mean? You mean the trolling?


Yup


----------



## Keke24

EunuchMonk said:


> Straight from a Horror scene for me.
> 
> Horror porn, hmm I wonder if that genre really does exist


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish

EunuchMonk said:


> Straight from a Horror scene for me.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? You mean the trolling?





rockon said:


> Yup


rockon usually has a good eye for trolls!


----------



## EllisRedding

Keke24 said:


> Horror porn, hmm I wonder if that genre really does exist


The XXXorcist (The Exorcist)
Scream XXX: A Porn Parody
Dracula Sucks! (Bram Stroker’s Dracula)
Left 4 Head (Left 4 Dead)
This Ain’t The Munters: XXX Porn Parody
The Sex Files (The X-Files)
Re-Penetrator (Re-Animator)
A Wet Dream on Elm St (A Nightmare on Elm St.)

And of course the female favorite ... drumroll please ... Texas Vibrator Massacre (Texas Chainsaw Massacre)


----------



## 225985

EllisRedding said:


> The XXXorcist (The Exorcist)
> Scream XXX: A Porn Parody
> Dracula Sucks! (Bram Stroker’s Dracula)
> Left 4 Head (Left 4 Dead)
> This Ain’t The Munters: XXX Porn Parody
> The Sex Files (The X-Files)
> Re-Penetrator (Re-Animator)
> A Wet Dream on Elm St (A Nightmare on Elm St.)
> 
> And of course the female favorite ... drumroll please ... Texas Vibrator Massacre (Texas Chainsaw Massacre)


You have a good collection. Can I borrow them?


----------



## EllisRedding

blueinbr said:


> You have a good collection. Can I borrow them?


As long as you still have a VCR! I can even throw in family favorites like Mrs Assfire, Booty and the Beast, Honey I Slept With The Kids (appropriate for this thread lol)


----------



## Keke24

EllisRedding said:


> The XXXorcist (The Exorcist)
> Scream XXX: A Porn Parody
> Dracula Sucks! (Bram Stroker’s Dracula)
> Left 4 Head (Left 4 Dead)
> This Ain’t The Munters: XXX Porn Parody
> The Sex Files (The X-Files)
> Re-Penetrator (Re-Animator)
> A Wet Dream on Elm St (A Nightmare on Elm St.)
> 
> And of course the female favorite ... drumroll please ... Texas Vibrator Massacre (Texas Chainsaw Massacre)


Whoa, that's wild! I thought I had heard of everything under the sun when it came to porn. Lol


----------



## rockon

Keke24 said:


> Whoa, that's wild! I thought I had heard of everything under the sun when it came to porn. Lol


Lets not forget the classic Snow White and the 7 nymphomaniacs. :grin2:


----------



## EllisRedding

rockon said:


> Lets not forget the classic Snow White and the 7 nymphomaniacs. :grin2:


With Disney putting that one in the vault, it has been hard to come by ... >


----------



## EleGirl

EunuchMonk said:


> OP is not coming back? Why do I get a nagging feeling that she covered up for him and forgave him and continued life as usual?


 @EunuchMonk

I doubt the story is real. This person has multiple accounts, each with a different dramatic story.


----------



## Cooper

EllisRedding said:


> With Disney putting that one in the vault, it has been hard to come by ... >


That my friend was funny!!


----------



## Miss Independent

.


----------

